# Non-anticholinergic antispasmodics?



## 17961 (Dec 22, 2005)

I forgot to ask - does anyone know if such a thing exists as a straight anti-spasmodic? I have only been able to find info on the web about the anti-cholinergic / anti-spasmodic mix, but I LIKE my stomach acid levels the way they are - I need them to manage to do what little digestion my over-eager spazzy gut can do before gleefully (and very painfully) zipping everything right on through. Does such a thing as a plain old anti-spasmodic exist?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well what makes most antispasmodics antispasmodics is that they are anticholinergic in nature.You could try Peppermint, I haven't seen a list of anticholinergic side effects for this herb. K.


----------

